# زيت رزون لعلاج مشاكل الشعر مجرب ومضمون بإذن الله ...‎



## روائع الطبيعه (28 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة http://www.wm-mall.com/showthread.php?t=25094الله 







فوائده :
1-ينعم http://www.wm-mall.com/showthread.php?t=25094الشعر 
2- يمنع تساقط الشعر
3- يطيل http://www.wm-mall.com/showthread.php?t=25094الشعر 
4- يساعد في نمو خصلات شعر جديده 
5- يزيد من كثافة http://www.wm-mall.com/showthread.php?t=25094الشعر 
6-يعطي لمعه مميزه ونعومه منذ بداية استعماله 

طريقة استعماله :
1-تفرك فروة الراس بالكامل بقليل من الزيت 
2-يمسح على http://www.wm-mall.com/showthread.php?t=25094الشعر كامل حتى الاطرف مسح عادي
3-يترك على http://www.wm-mall.com/showthread.php?t=25094الشعر من 3-6 ساعات يوميا 


ولضمان الفائده مواصلة استخدامه لا يقل عن شهرين
تبدا النتائج بالظهور بعد 3 اسابيع 
الزيت خالي تماما من المواد الكيميائيه طبيعي 100%




الزيت مصرح به من قبل وزارة الصحه وحصررري لديناااا 

مجرب ومضمون النتائج 


نتشرف بزيارتكم متجر روائع الطبيعه

http://mtgry.com/Jeddah



​


----------



## روائع الطبيعه (2 مارس 2011)

*رد: زيت رزون لعلاج مشاكل الشعر مجرب ومضمون بإذن الله ...‎*

سبحان الله وبحمده


----------

